# Terenure College Swimming Pool



## LouisLaLoope (26 May 2008)

Has anyone ever had adult swimming lessons at Terenure College? I'm just wondering if it's a good place to go. I can swim but would like to improve. 

Or would you recommend any other pool for lessons? I have a car but somewhere around D6/D8 would be preferrable.

Thank you!


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 May 2008)

previous threads might help.  [broken link removed] guide might give advice on tracking down pools.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (26 May 2008)

They're all really helpful, Sueellen - many thanks.

I probably should have done a search on AAM before I posted, eh?!


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 May 2008)

LouisLaLoope said:


> They're all really helpful, Sueellen - many thanks.
> 
> I probably should have done a search on AAM before I posted, eh?!



No problem, you're welcome


----------



## Purple (26 May 2008)

Templeogue College also have adult classes.
My mother learned in Cheeverstown pool when she was in her 50's


----------



## tinkerbell (26 May 2008)

I did learn to swim in Terenure College pool a few years ago, before the renovations, so dont know if the teachers are the same but they were brilliant.  I couldn't stand in the pool without being so nervous but they brought me along to being a confident swimmer and now its my favourite sport!


----------



## Purple (28 May 2008)

uiop said:


> I used to swim at the Rathmines Dublin Corporation pool. But it appears to be a building site now. Is Terenure college the only pool around there on the south side ?





Purple said:


> Templeogue College also have adult classes.
> My mother learned in Cheeverstown pool when she was in her 50's


Both within 5 minute drive of Terenure pool.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (30 May 2008)

Thanks very much everyone for all the replies.  I'll be swimming like a fish in no time!


----------

